# Lake District June



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Looking for tips for where to stay in the Lakes (first visit) in June this year.
Guess we want 2 x 3 days in different locations.
We want to climb scafell pike - so one site near to a climb start point would be useful.
Both sites near pubs would be great!
Ideas very welcome!!!
Thanks!


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

First visit, Wow! So much to see then.

I presume you are coming from the South which means off at Jct36 and with your van I presume you're not too worried about smaller roads which in the Lakes is a definite advantage. Also if you are prepared to rough it a little i.e. no hook-up you'll be able to pretty much go where you could with a tent.

I suggest not going straight to the central lakes but to head West first, so off at Jct 36 and head West around the A595 to Wastwater. Wastwater is a breathtaking place with campsites at Wasdale Head with Hotel/Public bar. From here you can strike out up a number of famous peaks including Scafell, Great Gable, Red Pike etc.. Also you can stay at Nether Wasdale a few miles further back with two pubs and a nice campsite. Also in this area is Muncaster castle and the Ravenglass - Eskdale railway.

You could then head either back East and North to Coniston or travel around and into Buttermere and around to Derwentwater, again many campsites here but not specifically set-up for motorhomes but many will accomodate campervans. Up to Derwentwater and Keswick and from Keswick I would recommend heading out on the A66 and then down the 5091 onto the A592 past Ullswater and Patterdale. There's a nice campsite at Brotherswater with a pub and good motorhome facilties with walks on the doorstep. Then over the Kirkstone pass and down to Ambleside and Windermere. All links below.

Of course just a suggestion bacause there's so much more as well and so many permutations.

Tim

http://www.wasdaleweb.co.uk 
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/mai.../w-northwest-lakedistrict_camping-wasdale.htm),
http://www.wasdale.com/
http://www.churchstile.com/
http://www.ravenglass-railway.co.uk/
http://www.sykeside.co.uk/


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Crackle - sounds great!
Is the lakes pretty open for wild camping then? Or is this against the rules? Are the tent sites okay? Are these simply dotted around? I'd hate to have to drive around hunting
We can run on gas for everything essential so not worried about not having hookup.
Your route sounds great. We are in London so coming from South, possibly leaving on the Friday PM and wildcamping somewhere North of Birmingham...
Will check the links when I get home
Cheers!


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry no, by rough it I meant no hook-up and things. You'll find the Lakes beautiful but wildcamping is most definetly frowned upon and to be honest there's no need, you'll be better off in a campsite which are invariably near pubs. The tent sites will do you fine in your van but a lot of them don't cater for motorhomes but can manage smaller camper size vans. My van is a similiar size and I have no qualms about going down there. Have fun.

Tim


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Try this Caravan Club site, been there many times. Just a short (5 mins ) walk from shores of Lake Coniston and then you can walk all the way into Coniston Village along the lake. The site is split into nice secluded hideaways. No straight lines here.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni.../Club+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=PARK+COPPICE


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Dy trip to Lake District*

We want to take our friends out for the day to the lake district next Friday if the weather forcast is good . . should we book into a CC site & pay the 24hr rate [will only be there for around 7 or 8 hours] or should we look for a 'wild camping' spot . . I've heard that the car park attendants in this region take their job seriously & like issuing tickets if you park just over any parking slot lines in car parks . . can anyone suggest a good stopping place preferably near one of the lakes so we can have a walk ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If you are in the CC there is a little CL down Lake Road in Coniston. Its just a couple of minutes walk back into Coniston. Coniston is a lovely place with some great pubs and places to eat. A mate of mine has a restaurant there in the town center.
You can catch the ferries and cruise up and down Coniston water or have a ride on the Gondola or hire a boat from the boating center.
Great place and nice people.
Johnny F


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from a few days in the Lakes over Easter.

The C&CC site at Ravenglass has excellent facilities and is a great base for exploring the west of cumbria.

Also, there is a really lovely site on National Trust land at Castle Wray just outside of Ambleside ( about 4 miles ).
Its on the lake edge, although only tents are allowed up close to the water. Although the site is primarily designed for tents they will allow a few motorhomes on 'if they have the space'.

There is no electric hookup, but the toilet/shower facilities are good. But mainly, its the view which sells it. We had outstanding views across the hills. Reasonably priced at £4.50 per person per night + £3 for the van.

But I would warn against getting a taxi into town. I know it was a bank holiday but it cost just under £28 there and back for the evening ! And that was only from 7pm until before 11pm !

Anyway, to find the site, head out of Ambleside toward Coniston / Hawkshead. A few hundred yards up take the first left ( over the river ) and follow the road around for a about 2 miles. There is then a left turn, signposted Castle Wray ( or possibly Wray Castle ) so follow that down. As I say, not always available but would be worth a try if you are in the area.

The Castle which looks "Victorian" is not open to the public until the summer time though.

Mark and Debs


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There is also this place....

http://www.sykeside.co.uk/sykeside/facilities.asp

It has a large site and a CL attached. There are two pubs on site and its great for walking. You are out of the tourist routes being up the top of the Lakes.

Johnny F


----------

